# Carrots for Puppies



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello,

Just wanting to double check, but is it ok to give my 8 week old cockapoo a piece of carrott as a treat? 

Many Thanks


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes! Saffi likes a good carrot to chew on - sometimes I freeze them too.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I give mine carrots she loves them  and I also freeze them sometimes she prefers them frozen


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarlett loves carrots! And they really came in handy when she was teething!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree! Definatly very good idea while pup's are teething! Minnie is teething and they keep her quiet instead of knawing things she shouldnt lol


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

is it better to give a whole carrot and let them bite bits off, or give them small peices already cut up?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I give mine whole, they usually hold it between their front paws and chomp bits off - I think that is half the attraction!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit gets whole carrots almost daily - loves them! x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

JoJo has a video of her gorgeous dogs with carrots.... so I think its a great idea 
I will be trying Millie with a carrot lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes .. your puppy will love it .. a cold carrot on a hot summers day ... my puppy is so funny eating, well playing, with her carrots


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow never thought of giving a puppy carrot - guess I've got a lot to learn since I had dogs when I was a kid and gave them Pedigree Chum!! So glad this forum is here to give me advice!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola loves carrots too and I am pretty sure that she lost her first tooth today whilst chomping on a carrot! She also adores cheese, chunks of apple and banana in her kong! Not that we all spoil our pups!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep my Lola loves a good cold carrot


----------

